# Stepping on WIHH's toes...Wednesday Fiber Funny..



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

:hysterical:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

love it! :hysterical: :hysterical: I want those as T-shirts!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I love it!! That second one is awesome!!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

here's another that made me giggle


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:
Now that's funny!
Think he's channeling his Dinosaur ancestors?ound:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

This one might be good for TDF Apocalypse.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kasota, that always stresses me out.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

That turtle!!! :bow: 


And I hate the end of the skein too, especially if that's the last one! Knit faster and outrun it!


----------

